# Gave the wagon a clean today



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

Had enough time for a maintenance wash today.

Autobrite Magifoam 
Autosmart Smartwheels
Pressure washed
Autofinesse Lather 2BM with Meguiars soft mitt 
Dried 
Meguiars quik wax

Here's the results


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Very shiny  I like the black roof very qs :mrgreen:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice 
Suggested the black roof a few years ago but knocked back saying it wouldn't work because there's no definitive cut off between roof / boot lid, but pleased to say it looks good and glad you've shown it to the mob


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Only the top square should be blacked out...


----------

